# Lula - 5 Months!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's my little LulaBelle! Apparition Deagra Free Spirit. She is 5 months old!! Her first show will be 4th of July Weekend.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She has a gorgeous expression and HUGE coat! LOVE IT!!!! She truly is a beautiful girl!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the mischievous twinkle in her eye in the second photo.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

She truly is a spectacular puppy- and only 5 months old, and already with such gorgeous coat?? 
Congratulations, Liz!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is spectacular! The look on her face is like she is saying, "I DARE YOU TO TELL ME I'M NOT PRETTY!!!" LOL!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Such a serious little expression!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

REALLY beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck in show!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Love the mischievous twinkle in her eye in the second photo.


Mischievous is right! This little peanut takes after her unrelated "aunt Millie". She steals snoods, socks, and rags and races the house with her "treasure", flies over baby gates like they don't exist and is just waiting until she's large enough to hop onto counters like Mil.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She's really great looking!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She is stunning ! ! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That pup has a great expression--very human-like. Awesome!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

She and Dreamer have identical faces, I tell you!I love her color! I wish I had saved some puppy fluff instead of shaving it off after seeing lulas coat!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She's wonderful! Have fun at her first show! I know she won't pee pee in the ring like Cooper did.  It still wonder why I like it when you spend hours getting them ready for 5 minutes in the ring. It's fun, though. Is her brother going to be in the same show?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks beautiful. I love her devil horns! We are sure she is an angel though. Good luck at her debut.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She's really a looker! Very glamorous. She sounds like a real character too. What a fun dog!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I keep coming back to Lula's photos to stare at her beautiful face. OMG, the hair too on that girl is to die for! She looks like she has spirit and grace. Bottom line, she has it all!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wowzee!!! Gorgeous puppy!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, you guys! I love her. She has that lovely head that Tiger produces and the nice expression thanks to her mom. Beautiful and shows great potential for performance work as well. Outwest, yep, her brother Marcus will also debut 4th of July weekend. Now, we aren't expecting anything going in as it's just a practice weekend. Marcus will probably be sent out for real at around 7-8 months and Lula will be sent out after he finishes his CH (being a dog, we expect him to finish much quicker).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is stunning! I love her head!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

WOW! Just wow. She is lovely.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

WOW! Just wow!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

She is beautiful! Good luck with her first show!


----------

